# IBS-and pelvic pain



## new sufferer (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi. I have always had "little" issues with D and C, not enough to change my life, and I have been pretty happy and healthy. 2 weeks ago BLAM, I was hit with a major attack! Severe abdominal pain,and D and pelvic pain. I went to ER twice! had ultrasounds, Cat scans, I am an intensive care nurse,and have to work 12 hour shifts. This is so horrible,Im still seeking answers,changed my diet and reading all I can so I can get well.....thats my story.


----------



## an0nemus (Dec 7, 2011)

new sufferer said:


> Hi. I have always had "little" issues with D and C, not enough to change my life, and I have been pretty happy and healthy. 2 weeks ago BLAM, I was hit with a major attack! Severe abdominal pain,and D and pelvic pain. I went to ER twice! had ultrasounds, Cat scans, I am an intensive care nurse,and have to work 12 hour shifts. This is so horrible,Im still seeking answers,changed my diet and reading all I can so I can get well.....thats my story.


Hello..and welcome (I'm new here but I thought I'd say hi).Your condition sounds like mine...some problems with D but never anything major. Then one night I ate a meal (which wasn't the fatty/rich meals that cause me problems) and then BLAM..my life was never the same (though not horrible).One question..did you have any nausea leading up to that initial attack? I did..for about a year.


----------

